# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم HUA Team Products تحديثات :  Asansam Box All in One Version 1.0.2 Released XMAS Update and SANTA GIFT

## mohamed73

*Asansam Box All in One Version 1.0.2 Released XMAS Update and SANTA GIFT*  *Hi Fellas  Enjoy ASANSAM Team X-MAS Updates Hope to have very Succesful and Great Days in 2014  Heres our Updates:*   *Asansam Box Version 2.4.4*     *Add* * GT-I9195 Direct Unlock/OneClick IMEI repair SM-T217A Write Firmware/Full Service Read AND Write NVM,PIT GT-S5830G Direct unlock,Write Firmware/Full Service imei repair GT-I8150T Write Firmware/Full Service/unlock/imei GT-S5303B direct unlock/imei repair/Write Firmware/Full Service GT-S7392 Write Firmware/Full Service/Repair Sn GT-S7392L Write Firmware/Full Service/Repair Sn GT-I9305 OneClick IMEI repair(NEW METHOD) GT-I9305N OneClick IMEI repair(NEW METHOD) GT-I9305T OneClick IMEI repair(NEW METHOD) GT-I9505 OneClick IMEI repair(NEW METHOD) GT-I9508 OneClick IMEI repair(NEW METHOD) GT-N7005 OneClick IMEI repair(NEW METHOD)  GT-N7105 OneClick IMEI repair(NEW METHOD) GT-N7105T OneClick IMEI repair(NEW METHOD) SGH-I317 OneClick IMEI repair(NEW METHOD) SGH-I317M OneClick IMEI repair(NEW METHOD) SGH-I337 OneClick IMEI repair(NEW METHOD) * *SGH-I337M OneClick IMEI repair(NEW METHOD)  SGH-I437 OneClick IMEI repair(NEW METHOD)  SGH-I577 OneClick IMEI repair(NEW METHOD) SGH-I717 OneClick IMEI repair(NEW METHOD) SGH-I717D OneClick IMEI repair(NEW METHOD) SGH-I717M OneClick IMEI repair(NEW METHOD)  SGH-I717R OneClick IMEI repair(NEW METHOD) SGH-I727 OneClick IMEI repair(NEW METHOD) SGH-I727R OneClick IMEI repair(NEW METHOD)  SGH-I747 OneClick IMEI repair(NEW METHOD) SGH-I747M OneClick IMEI repair(NEW METHOD)  SGH-I747U OneClick IMEI repair(NEW METHOD) SGH-I757 OneClick IMEI repair(NEW METHOD) SGH-I757M OneClick IMEI repair(NEW METHOD) SGH-I957  OneClick IMEI repair(NEW METHOD) SGH-I957D OneClick IMEI repair(NEW METHOD) SGH-I957M OneClick IMEI repair(NEW METHOD)  SGH-I957R OneClick IMEI repair(NEW METHOD) SGH-T769 OneClick IMEI repair(NEW METHOD)  SGH-T879 OneClick IMEI repair(NEW METHOD) SGH-T889 OneClick IMEI repair(NEW METHOD)  SGH-T889V OneClick IMEI repair(NEW METHOD)  SGH-T989 OneClick IMEI repair(NEW METHOD) SGH-T989D OneClick IMEI repair(NEW METHOD) SGH-T999 OneClick IMEI repair(NEW METHOD) SGH-T999V OneClick IMEI repair(NEW METHOD) SGH-M919 OneClick IMEI repair(NEW METHOD) SGH-SC02E OneClick IMEI repair(NEW METHOD) SGH-SC03E OneClick IMEI repair(NEW METHOD) SGH-SC05D OneClick IMEI repair(NEW METHOD) GT-S7262 Write Firmware/Full Service GT-S7580L Write Firmware/Full Service GT-I8260L Write Firmware/Full Service GT-I8262L Write Firmware/Full Service GT-S7580 Write Firmware/Full Service GT-S7582 Write Firmware/Full Service GT-S6790 Write Firmware/Full Service GT-S6790N Write Firmware/Full Service GT-S6810E Write Firmware/Full Service GT-S5310E Write Firmware/Full Service GT-S5310G Write Firmware/Full Service GT-S5312B Write Firmware/Full Service SGH-T999N Write Firmware/Full Service SGH-T599n Write Firmware/Full Service SGH-T869 Write Firmware/Full Service  Add and fix* *Run time error 5 when use go support file button**
Repair i9300 4.3 no network* *Repair n7100 4.3 no network    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]      *    *ASF Version 1.1.5*     *Add*  *Support for MTK6589 CPU Based Sony Phones And Add
Sony Xperia C Family Flash and 
Full Service*    *AND NOW !!! 
SANTA GIFT TO ALL ASANSAM BOX USERS:      الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]       
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Happy New Year   Ho ho ho   :-) 
 BR
ASANGSM TEAM*

----------

